# Looking for a Jet



## Pont (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok, I'm looking for a jet for my pops. I'm not new to jet boating as I own an 1852 legendcraft with a 60/40 etec.
He is looking for a 16ft no less than 48 in wide. Primary use will be fishing so he will have trolling motor, batteries, livewell etc. Anyway, we are looking to stay away from the legendcraft/blazer sport models due to none sold here in Indianapolis. He want's handle steering on the motor and probably a 40/30, 50/35. 

What are your thoughts on number one the boat and number two the motor? I'd like to stay away from the etecs if I can. When I spoke with a mechanic at outboard jets he confirmed the lower rpm with them. I get blown away by mercs, yammies and older johnsons.


----------



## turne032 (Jan 3, 2010)

we fished out of a 16x48 for many years. Good boat size for smaller motors. now that im getting a little bit older and a little less sure footed, i really like a boat 52 inches wide. The extra 4 inches provide so much more stability and allows the boat to float higher out of the water, or in other words shallower. I recommend a 17 foot long boat, just to add length.

The new 4 stroke mercury is a good motor. quiet and smooth and really gas effecient. I would recommend that over any of the etecs or other 4 stroke motors. 

But, I prefer to run a two stroke. A jet seems to respond to a two stroke more than a 4 stroke. The three cylinder omc motors from 1989 to 2002 are a power house with a jet, and really reliable. also, people have lots of parts for them still and they are easy to rebuild. Their horsepower ranges from 60 to 75 hp. Which really is not very much difference when your just looking for a fishing motor with a jet on them. They all preform about the same.

hope this helps,

One thing that a fisherman must have is a perforated aluminum floor installed in the bottom. it stays cool in the summer, and sand and dirst washes right through the holes. every fishing boat needs it.......


happy shopping


----------



## Seth (Jan 27, 2010)

That's not what I've seen on the etecs. Two of my friends have 1860 Legend SS boats and one has a 2004 150hp Johnson and the other a 2006 150hp Etec on the back. The etec will outrun the Johnson. The guy with the Johnson is hard on his stuff though so I wouldn't be suprised if his impeller needs shimmed and sharpened since he doesn't maintain anything worth a darn and the Etec guy is VERY meticulous and keeping his stuff in good shape.


----------



## Kawriverrat (Feb 2, 2010)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Kawriverrat (Feb 2, 2010)

[strike][/strike]


----------



## Kawriverrat (Feb 2, 2010)

Kawriverrat said:


> Kawriverrat said:
> 
> 
> > Pont said:
> ...


----------

